# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Miko, companion robot, RN Chidakashi Technologies Pvt Ltd, Mumbai, India

## Airicist

Developer - RN Chidakashi Technologies Pvt Ltd

miko.ai/store/miko3

miko.ai/store/mikomax

----------


## Airicist

Meet Miko — India's first companion robot

Published on Nov 7, 2016




> Miko, created in India by emotix, is your child’s new companion — a brain with loads of heart. You will be amazed with how much Miko can do — be it chatting away about the facts of the world or adapting and responding to your child’s needs. Miko has a wide pool of knowledge and an even wider pool of fun. 
> 
> About emotix:
> emotix is a consumer electronics company founded on the pillars of Robotics, Artificial Intelligence, and Internet of Things. eMotix was founded in October, 2014 by three IIT Bombay post-graduates, and is today driven by a twenty-member team of roboticists, academicians, and neuropsychologists. The core team of roboticists has been together since 2009, making some of the world’s most widely acclaimed robots. Among these is India’s most capable autonomous underwater vehicle, which ranked among the best internationally and performed tasks for the Indian Navy.

----------


## Airicist

Miko unboxing | Feat. Cyrus Broacha

Published on Dec 17, 2017




> Miko unboxed by legendary comedian Mr. Cyrus Broacha

----------


## Airicist

Miko 2 coming soon!

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> After 2 years of launching Miko, here's a sneak peak to emotix's newest offering: Miko 2! Stay tuned for more!

----------


## Airicist

Miko 2 - the only robot that helps your child learn through conversation and play

Oct 28, 2019




> Open your child’s world to millions of possibilities by bridging play and learning. Miko 2 is all about giving your child a fun, exciting platform to help them grow, whether their next step is kindergarten or middle school. Now available at Miko.ai with Free US shipping!
> 
> A Personal, At-Home Teacher For Playful Learning
> From academic topics to child-friendly news bulletins, fun facts and more, Miko 2 is packed with relevant and freshly updated content specially designed by educationists and child-specialists. Your little one won’t even realize they're learning.
> 
> Entertainment that Lasts For Hours
> Miko can sing, dance, play games, narrate stories, share jokes and run fun quizzes. Your child won’t even know that while they're laughing, they're learning!
> Personality That Adapts To Your Child
> Advanced facial and voice recognition technology allow Miko 2 to understand and react to your child’s moods. Improving over time, Miko 2 learns who your child is and what matters to them.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MIKO 3 premiere

Oct 12, 2021




> Meet Miko 3: The brainy little robot who's built for big things.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Miko 3 : Ridiculously smart. Seriously fun.

Oct 12, 2021




> Say hello to Miko, the brainy little robot who’s built for big things.

----------


## Airicist2

Miko 3 - A robot and friend rolled into one!

Oct 21, 2021




> Miko 3 is a whimsy little robot with a mind of its own that works in making your child confident and smarter.
> 
> Its powerful AI technology adapts to the kids learning needs and behaviors in a secure way, providing access to interactive education but always reinforcing other human connections within their life.
> 
> The little roller’s got a lot going on inside, from math tutoring and language lessons to dance moves and jokes. But Miko also understands there’s a lot to learn. It comes with a wide range of academic opportunities and an integrated learning platform that offers access to live classes from educators around the world,
> 
> 
> Let kids meet their future best friend and unveil the following features:
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Miko robot unboxing with James Murden | Miko 3

Apr 22, 2022




> Watch James Murden, a tech toy industry expert and father of two, unbox the Miko 3 robot! Find out what’s in the box, learn about the setup process, check out the Miko Parent App and see James’ family give their authentic reactions to Miko 3.
> 
> Did you find this video helpful? Don’t forget to hit the “like” button. Then, subscribe to our channel for more videos from the Miko community.

----------


## Airicist2

Miko 3 Robot review by James Murden | Tech review

May 26, 2022




> Tech toy expert James Murden reviews the Miko 3 robot. Join James and his two kids as they explore Miko's kids content platform, have chats with Miko, try Miko's dance app and more. James also gives an overview of Miko's tech specs and interactive features. 
> 
> Did you find this video helpful? Don’t forget to hit the “like” button. Then, subscribe to our channel for more videos from the Miko community.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Miko: A Startup That Aims to Make Learning Fun With Robots"
The startup supports different formats of engagement such as games, audiovisual content, conversational content, Human-Robot Interactions, among others

by S Shanthi
June 15, 2022

----------

